# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  prijevod sa slovenskog

## mamma Juanita

pliz! 
ako ima netko tko može prevesti sa slovenskog ovo http://www.storklja.si/t3/index.php?id=1011 , puno bi nam pomogao.

----------


## Lu

koliko hitno?

----------


## mamma Juanita

što prije to bolje

----------


## Amalthea

anketu ili stranicu?

----------


## Amalthea

Lu, hoćeš ti ili ću ja?

----------


## Lu

ajd ti jer ja ne znam nego sam mislila zicat rodicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amalthea

ok.

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> anketu ili stranicu?


barem stranicu, a kasnije može netko i anketu

----------

